# Pelintrice



## Mangato

*O taxista, que andava numa 'pelintrice', aceita de caras e entra na boite.*


Ola amigos: Me gustraría saber que significa en este texto pelintrice. Tal vez lo que entendemos como en un apuro económico?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

MG, pelintrice = Qualidade ou caráter de pelintra. 
pelintra -  Que ou quem é safado, descarado, peralta.


----------



## Mangato

Sim Vanda, más percebi no texto que o taxista estava numa situção de ¿safadice?. Acho que mais bem é um defeito e não uma situação ocasional. 

Gostei de *peralta*, tenho um amigo que se apelida assim, e ele não vai saber o que é


----------



## Vanda

Então, o tal do taxista estava numa fase de 'safadeza', animada, meio travieso/descarado, aceitou (provavelmente um convite feito por uma mulher) e entrou na boate.


----------



## andre luis

*PULHICE *
*s.f. Ato ou dito de pulha. / Pelintrice.*


pelintra
s. 2 gén., pessoa pobre ou mal vestida;
pessoa sem dinheiro, mas pretensiosa;
adj. 2 gén., maltrapilho;
miserável, mas pretensioso;
reles;
ordinário;
mesquinho;
Brasil, bem trajado;
peralta;
adamado.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o Priberam (que concorda com o que diz a Vanda) é "acção ou estado de pelintra", "sovinice". Em espanhol, "_mezquindad_". 
Realmente, _Peralta_, _Maroto_, _Rato_, etc., são sobrenomes castelhanos um bocadinho esquisitos em português.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

TT, só que no contexto do MG, o pelintra não tem sentido de sovina, apenas o de safado mesmo. Digamos assim, naquele dia o taxista estava para curtição...


----------



## Mangato

O texto é duma piada de loiras.
_O cliente tirou do bolso um maço de notas e disse a ele:_
_- Aqui estão dois mil Euros. São seus se você tirar de dentro do Clube das Mulheres aquela mulher vestida de vermelho que acaba de entrar._
_Mas vá tirando e cobrindo de tabefes, bofetões, sem contemplações, porque aquela desgraçada é minha mulher._
_O taxista, que andava numa '*pelintrice'*, aceita de caras e entra na boite_

Espero que isto ajude


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado Vanda! 
Mas no Priberam diz entre outros significados: 
Safado: imoral, pessoa sem escrúpulos. 
A meu ver uma pessoa com essas características é um "mesquinho". 
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## andre luis

Tem uma outra versão desta piada: "O taxista, que andava numa "dureza", aceitou de caras e entrou na
boite."
Já que pulhice e pelintrice aparecem como sinônimos:

do Cast. _pulla_

s. f., gracejo escarninho;
peta;
partida;
s. 2 gén., pop., biltre;
trapalhão.Eu acho que "dureza" dá um duplo sentido...


----------



## elisabete pinto

Oi Mangato

Pelintrice é também  mal trajado, maltrapilho, com aspecto empobrecido. Ou seja: a figura do taxista era uma lástima, possivelmente estava mal de dinheiro. 
Veja o que diz o Dicionário Aurélio 
pelintra

Adjetivo de dois gêneros.
Substantivo de dois gêneros. 
1.Que ou quem é mal trajado, mas tem pretensões a fazer figura. 
2.Diz-se de, ou pessoa pobre e malvestida. 
3.V. _maltrapilho _(1 e 2). 
4.V. _avaro _(1). 
5.Que ou quem é safado, descarado. 
6.Bras. Que ou quem é afetado de maneiras, ou muito requintado no trajar; peralta.

espero que ajude.


----------



## Carfer

Na minha opinião todos os significados avançados pelos companheiros se aplicam a 'pelintrice'. Neste caso, porém, o que me parece mais ajustado é mesmo aquele de que Mangato inicialmente suspeitou: o de que o homem andava mesmo aflito de dinheiro. Reparem na construção 'andava numa pelintrice' e no contexto (o da oferta dos dois mil euros). O taxista andava tão mal de 'massas' que, claro, nem hesitou, apesar da agressão que lhe pediam que cometesse em troca do dinheiro.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado a todos. Carfer, gosto muito da expressão andar _aflito de dinheiro_. Da expressão, não do facto

Por aqui ha também inúmeras expressões engraçadas, para definir isso, lembro que já sairon num fio.

Boa noite 

MG


----------

